# Getting Busted



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Sitting in a pop-up last year frustrated after being busted again,i came up with an idea. I tried it out with success throughout the remainder of the year but I knew the real text would be early in the season this year when it's still hot. Well, it's worked so far (knock on wood). Best thing is it's free. What I started doing is feeding apple-scented corn in my bow blinds and storing my clothes in the apple-scented corn bags. I wash my clothes in DDW and hang dry them outside first, then store them in the saved corn sacks. may just be dumb luck but I haven't been busted yet this year. Nice thing is it doesn't cost any more than feeding regular corn. Give it a try and see what happens. Shot a boar Thursday evening at 16 yards in the swirling wind before the front blew through and he never once spooked.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

My brother used to do the same thing; I think you are on to a good idea...


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

*pine scent.*

My cover scent has worked for me for years, with some truly amazing encounters with whitetails and costs just about as much, mebbe even less than apple/corn bags... whenever I'm strolling through the woods I keep my eyes open for dried up pine sap on the sides of the trees. I put some into a pot of water & boil it till it all dissolved, pour it into a spray bottle & spray my huntin clothes w/ it, then store them in a scent free trash bag.. Rub my boots real good in the dirt on the way to the stand and voila... oh.. I keep the spray with me & give a spray or two every now & then for good measure. Gets' m dead, I'm tellin ya!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

In the past I've stored my camo in a trash bag with pine tops, just need to cover the cut ends to keep sap off clothes, over the yrs I've tried more than a few things...WW


----------



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

When not hunting I store mine in a corn bag. When I go hunt I rub myself & gear down with cedar limbs. Just walk into one & start rubbing, break a few limbs down low & step on them & you cover all your sent...works for me. I haven't had a deer spoke in a while. I hang them up in the same tree when I get back from hunting. Smell like the woods.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Keeping shoes fresh may have something to do with it too. My old shoes stunk like hell. I keep them outside with baking soda in them now and step in every pile of cow **** I can on the way to the blind.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2004)

*Baking soda*

I wash my archery hunting clothes (including socks, underwear, etc) with regular detergent and then run them again with just water and baking soda. Air dry outside. Seems to work fairly good.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Ido something similar to the OP. Wash my clothes in scent free detergent and the seal in a dry bag with a mesh bag full of apple scented soap. I don't know if it works, but I tend to get a little superstious when I bow hunt.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Tommy... Sweeny said he used the Osonics in his ground blind last year and too a nice buck with a bow. I am seriously thinking about it too.

I have very carefull with my scent control and i hunt 15'-20' up a tree. My issue is the swirling winds were i hunt. lots of hills and hollows. I pretty much need a stronger wind or zero wind.

but check this out and talk to Brett.

http://www.ozonicshunting.com/


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> Tommy... Sweeny said he used the Osonics in his ground blind last year and too a nice buck with a bow. I am seriously thinking about it too.
> 
> I have very carefull with my scent control and i hunt 15'-20' up a tree. My issue is the swirling winds were i hunt. lots of hills and hollows. I pretty much need a stronger wind or zero wind.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at buying one of those units for a while now. I'm just not 100% convinced yet to drop the coin on one. I'd like to see one in action.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

t-tung said:


> I've been looking at buying one of those units for a while now. I'm just not 100% convinced yet to drop the coin on one. I'd like to see one in action.


yea... me too. call brett


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Ozonics has invested very significantly in marketing with the big names they have paid handsomely. Sort of like Fred Thompson pushing reverse mortgages. You need to read the reviews, not the good ones, anybody can push an item but the marginal ones that have purchased and used, and haven't seen the results they were promised. Even with a money back guarantee, how many of you have just pitched a bad purchase in the trash and not wanted to go to the trouble of returning it.

I'm from the old school I guess, skunk scent at the bottom of my ladder stand has worked well for me through the years. An old hunter that passed away recently in this area used to kill skunks, milk that gland with a baby food jar for an ounce and a half or so, cut it with distilled water and share it with hunters on his leases. He was a tough, smart hunter.

Read this
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1423192


----------

